# a few piccies of Nick MW's stunning BNR32



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

Hiya guys .. 

i took a few pics of Nicks car .. thought you'd like to see em  

Thanks Nick


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

brooksie said:


> .. thought you'd like to see em


Damn right we would, and we're glad you did, cos it's a beauty. The wheels look really good, as does the interior. 

Good quality pics too


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Yep, its a cracker, i love white cars, always have 

Would look mint with black carbon bonnet, but thats just my opinion


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

This is one of most nice looking R32 in my mind now..... 

Nice photos shot mate. 
Beside that, what is the brand of your rims?


----------



## callumGTR (Jun 6, 2006)

stunning mate:d, what make are the side skirts & rear bumber? they look lush, simple but effective not to aggresive


----------



## RedsunsFD (May 5, 2006)

Thats... some very clean wheels!


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

jlck said:


> This is one of most nice looking R32 in my mind now.....
> 
> Nice photos shot mate.
> Beside that, what is the brand of your rims?


The wheels above ? .. or the wheels on my Silvia ? ..... wheels above are Rota's .. on the Silvia i have Racing Hart CX's


----------



## madenglishman (Oct 18, 2004)

I saw this on Sunday and its stunning.........just like these pics :smokin: 

Rattles along quite nicely too I believe!!!!


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Thanks guys and thanks for taking the pictures Steve 

The rear bumper and side skirts are Veilside and the wheels are indeed Rota GTRs.


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Very smart, I really like that. :smokin: :smokin: 

The wheels suit it perfectly.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Nice looking example that ..... I've always liked 32's in white.

Brooksie - you need to get your ass down this way and take some decent shots of my 32 for me.  Some of those shots remind me just how much I have to learn about taking a good photo of a car.


----------



## gt_gaz (Jun 11, 2006)

i saw it on sunday too. lovely car!


----------



## PcT GTR Mad (Nov 5, 2005)

Pure beauty on wheels!
With examples like this one, R32s are turning me on more and more.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Very, very nice. 

wheels go very well with the car. And that interior retrim.....spot on :smokin:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Only one thing to say...

:smokin:


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Not bad - a bit gay don't you think? ...






only kidding - I freakin love this car .... only slightly as much as I love mine though.


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Ex condition, One I will remember, Fair play to ya Nick


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Nick she looks stunning mate! although i am slightly offended by the rusty steering wheel bolts! 
if you want i can send you some stainless ones which would make all the difference?
nice work though buddy.
bobby


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Thanks again guys 

I am now offended by my own steering wheel bolts Bobby, cannot believe I had not noticed them before - another thing to add to the list


----------



## RedsunsFD (May 5, 2006)

Do you happen to have a picture which would do perfectly for a wallpaper? Car in the center with area around it for icons etc.? 

Lovely car by the way, brilliant photos too!


----------



## Paul750 (Aug 26, 2003)

Nice car, 

what size and offset are the wheels and what tire size u running?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Stunning R32!:smokin:


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

That really is nice mate , you must be very proud :smokin:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Nick MW said:


> Thanks again guys
> 
> I am now offended by my own steering wheel bolts Bobby, cannot believe I had not noticed them before - another thing to add to the list


PM me your address Nick and i'll pop some in the post, think ive got a spare set! hopefully we can sort this issue out before too many folk get offended! 
bobby


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

You are star Bobby, PM sent  Jay, I look forward to finally getting them together soon mate...


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Paul750 said:


> what size and offset are the wheels and what tire size u running?


Sorry Paul, missed this one. 18 * 9.5J with a 25 offset- 245/35/18 tyres.

Bobby - thank you so much mate - really appreciated, transforms the steering wheel :thumbsup:


----------



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

That is absolutly stunning
Love the interior


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

nice side skirts


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Nick MW said:


> Sorry Paul, missed this one. 18 * 9.5J with a 25 offset- 245/35/18 tyres.
> 
> Bobby - thank you so much mate - really appreciated, transforms the steering wheel :thumbsup:


Pleasure mate, glad to be able to help in some small way! :bowdown1: 

cheers
Bobby


----------



## inFOCUS (Jul 2, 2004)

your compliments returned nick, the car looks great, we ought to have some pictures of the two side by side now they both have new paintwork, especially as i am having my wheels refurbed in black!!


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Would love to get a meet going again and the two together would look great 

My good lady is due imminently so will have to be in a couple of months if that is OK?? Maybe another Hatfield meet?


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

Think I better get some nice graphics sorted for you Nick the Quick 

gazza


----------



## Hustlehouston (Apr 13, 2006)

Im really feeling this R32, evenin thou i aint no fan for this model. Nice JOB.


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Thanks again guys 

Gazza, spot reserved for you me old fruit


----------



## nismo240sx90 (Nov 16, 2005)

very clean ride


----------



## The Admiral (Jul 27, 2004)

Gorgeous car m8 

Rog


----------

